

India unveils world's cheapest tablet computer for $35 - rubypay
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/world/la-fg-india-computer-tablet-20111006,0,1592428.story

======
TallTalesOrTrue
What india badly needs is giving its village dweling population access to good
basic education.

I hope this computer facilitates that need. I have visited rural parts and
have seen schools that barely have the most basic infrastructure such as a
proper school building and full time teacher.

~~~
kragen
I think a _good_ full-time teacher might make more difference than a village's
worth of computers, if you could have only one. The problem is that, to make
effective use of a computer, you need to be inspired. A teacher can provide
inspiration; the computer can provide access to inspiring people, perhaps, but
it can't make them more attractive than porn videos.

